# Other Aquarium Forums > Marine Tanks >  [Video] Setting up Saltwater Tank with Only Freshwater knowledge (Learning journey)

## afnsa

Was challenged by Specialised Aquatics Solutions to set up a saltwater tank without any help. An opportunity for myself and everyone to learn the difference between saltwater and freshwater setting up. 

Watch Full Video Here

----------


## StephieJoe

Great video and tank looks great! Thanks

----------

